# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Mediterranean Car Carriers Lines [MCCL]

## cpt. mimis

*M.C.C.L*
MEDITERRANEAN
CAR
CARRIERS
LINES

----------


## cpt. mimis

H EΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ Κ.ΚΑΒΑΔΑ - ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ "Κ" ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ.
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ:
1. SEA ATLAS
2. SEA ANEMOS
3. SEA COQUETTE
4. SEA AMAZON

METAΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΜΕΣΣΟΓΕΙΟΥ - ΚΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

Το Sea Atlas αδελφο του Νονα Μαίρη έχει πάει πέρισυ για σκαρπ στην κρίση των ρο/ρο

Για το εντυπωσιακό Sea Amazon έχουμε θέμα εδω

Και μερικές φώτο των πλοίων


sea atlas.jpg sea coquet.jpg sea anemos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

SEA COQUETTE........12-03-2011 στη ράδα του Πειραιά.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και την παρέα που είμαστε μαζί. :Wink: 


SEA COQUETTE 01 12-03-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στης 10-09-2012 ρυμουλκούμενο για τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

SEA COQUETTE 10-09-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA COQUETTE στις 14-06-2013 δεμένο στο Ικόνιο, φωτογραφημένο απο το Μπρούφας. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

SEA COQUETTE 05 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέο πλοίο για την _MCCL_ το _SEA AEOLIS_ το οποίο κατέπλευσε και έδεσε σήμερα το πρωί στο μώλο ΔΕΗ. Κατασκευασμένο το _1992_ στην Ιαπωνία ως _TOSEI MARU_. Φέρει _ΙΜΟ 9039585_.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοτάξιδο!!! Η εταιρία αναπτύσεται ταχέως!

----------


## Apostolos

Μεγάλη ανάπτυξη απο την εταιρία! Απο το site της εταιρίας βλέπουμε οτι ο στόλος αναπτύχθηκε με ακόμα ενα πλοίο το Franconia! 
http://www.mccl.gr/


Επίσεις η εταιρία βραβεύτηκε ώς η εταιρία της χρονιάς στις μεταφορές αυτοκινήτων!
http://www.e-nautilia.gr/2013/11/mccl.html

----------


## cpt. mimis

Αργές σωστές κινήσεις! Εύγε!

----------


## leo85

Τον Μάιο που μας πέρασε στην ΝΑΥΣΗ για κάποιες επισκευές.

FRANGONIA 15-5-2013  01.gif

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά το ονομα ειναι Franconia (οχι με G) 

Ποιό άραγε θα ειναι το ονομα του;

----------


## leo85

Ορθογραφικό λάθος.......... συμβαίνουν και αυτά.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SEA AEOLIS CARGO μπήκε στην μεγάλη του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το SEA AEOLIS CARGO μπήκε στην μεγάλη του Περάματος.


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου και να η απόδειξη.
Το SEA AEOLIS στις 07-05-2014 στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

SEA AEOLIS 04 07-05-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Φυσικά το ονομα ειναι Franconia (οχι με G) 
> 
> Ποιό άραγε θα ειναι το ονομα του;


Το νέο του όνομα Απόστολε είναι SEA PATRIS. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει πάει για εργασίες.

SEA PATRIS 0 04-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ξαφνικά γίνεται οπαδός του Ολυμπιακού .......τουλάχιστον στη πρύμη. :Fat: 
Σημερινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα.

SEA PATRIS 04 13-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA PATRIS έπεσε από τη δεξαμενή. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που το P/K προσπαθεί να το δέσει στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ.

SEA PATRIS 09 25-08-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Παντελή εγώ το έβγαλα λίγο πριν κάνει το μπανάκι του από το ferry.

SEA PATRIS 25-8-2014 01.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Ορίστε μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα όταν ετοιμαζόταν να κάνει το μπανάκι του τραβηγμένο από καραβάκι Έλενα.Φ.

sea patris 25-08-2014 01.gif. :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA COQUETTE φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από τα Σελήνια, στη ράδα του Πειραιά που βρίσκετε από προχθές (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

SEA COQUETTE 08 27-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA HELLINIS όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 12-11-2014 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρισκόταν. 

SEA HELLINIS 02 12-11-2014.jpg
Και μερικά στοιχεία του: IMO:*9328728**MMSI: 356145000*
*Διακριτικό: H9JT*
*Σημαία: Panama (PA)*
*AIS Τύπος: Vehicles Carrier*

*Ολική Χωρητικότητα GRT:45232*
*Χωρητικότητα (DWT):14962 t*
*Μήκος &#215; Πλάτος:180m &#215; 30.03m*
*Έτος κατασκευής: 2005*
*Κατάσταση: Ενεργό*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA HELLINIS άλλαξε χρώματα όπως είχε κάνει και το SEA AMAZON το 2010.
Δείτε πως το είχα φωτογραφίσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ πριν 5 ποστ και πως το φωτογράφισα εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα.

SEA HELLINIS 05 04-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA HELLINIS φωτογραφημένο στις 02-02-2016 στο μόλο 2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ από την Κυνόσουρα. 

SEA-HELLINIS-06-02-02-2016.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Μερικες Σημερινες Φωτογραφιες του SEA HELLINIS στο Αγκυροβολιο των ΑΛΥΚΩΝ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ. Ζητω συγνωμη για την ΟΧΙ καλη Φωτογραφηση αλλα ειναι απο Αποσταση. 
SEA HELLINIS.jpgIMG_20200516_122632.jpg

----------

